# Tar removal???



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 30, 2014)

I got tar and or some sticky glueish stuff on some tires I'm selling....any ideas what can be used to remove it? Its very sticky....also have some old grease that is so hard on a rear hub that resembles tar or hardened vvolcanic substance.....any tips would be appreciated....I'd like to cause as little damage as possible....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 30, 2014)

Bug and Tar remover from the auto parts store?  At least for the tar.  Fossilized grease usually responds to any "cleaner/degreaser" that has butoxyethanol as an ingredient.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 31, 2014)

*Tar removal*

Kerosene works well on tar and won't hurt paint.  Several years ago my wife drove our car down a freshly tarred road (crack seal).  I had to do the entire bottom half of the outside of the car.  Used kerosene and a rag.  Polished it after that, no harm done.

Mike


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 31, 2014)

*Paint Thinner*

Paint thinner is all I ever use. It will disolve the tar and sticky stuff, and it should soften and remove the older residue.
 I have been doing professional restorations for over 40 years, and that is what I use.
When your done with the thinner, wash it down with dish soap and water.
 Remember Regular "Paint Thinner" , not lacquer thinner, you can get it anywhere like Home Depot or Walmart.
Paint thinner will not damage the existing paint.

Also... Another thing that works great and is water based is the orange hand cleaner, rub it in, then hose it off.....................Wayne


----------



## Gordon (Mar 31, 2014)

*tar*

When I was a kid working at the Standard Oil station, all we used was diesel fuel.


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 31, 2014)

*tar removal*

paint thinner or diesel fuel are great.... I like to use lighter fluid for sticky surfaces............basically any petroleum based product will work well


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2014)

The tar and bug remover normally works pretty well. You might also try some Goo Gone. If tehy are white walls then some Westleys Bleche white should take care of any staining--depending on how long it has been there. V/r Shawn


----------



## TammyN (Apr 1, 2014)

If you use a solvent wash the tire when you're done with soap and water because petroleum-based solvents weaken rubber. I've had good luck removing chunks of tar by freezing it with an ice cube then chipping it off with a putty knife or a nylon kitchen spatula if there's paint that will scratch. It's faster than dissolving a lot of tar, you can just dissolve the residue after most of it is chipped off. But that probably won't work so well with spread-around goo. I use cooking spray, like Pam, on sticky goo such as residue from labels then wash it off with Dawn dish soap. Works every time and I don't have to worry about ventilation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Apr 2, 2014)

Sounds crazy, but the hand cleaner without the abrasives is good if you don't want to damage nearby stuff. Smear on, massage in, come back to check, usually will wipe most stuff like that off when I've tried it. Of course...! I Actually use it to restore the flexibility to old vinyl and leather. I keep gojo with pumice for my hands. Brand called Fluid Film is great for old, stiff vinyl and leather too. Soaks it up over night, and comes back supple. Nice stuff. Doesn't cause the issues WD-40 and other things I've seen or tried "cringe" in the past.


----------

